# Eagles Peak Cg, Robesonia Pa



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Couple of Pictures showing the kids Pool (adult Only Pool Adjacent to this one)
................And the Swim up Snack Bar!!
Gotta love staying late on Sundays after everyone leaves.....


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

small world. I was there last thursday, and left sunday. Friday was great, because there were not too many people there. Not a bad place.
The kids really loved the pool.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Looks like a nice place - and its not too far from us....


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

That swim up snack bar is just the neatest idea! I want to go!!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

That looks like my kind of campground.

Mark


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Will have to add this to the places to go.............

Bob


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

Great campground - we love their Halloween weekends. They really have some people that get into the Halloween Holiday the whole month of October. We usually pick two weekends and keep the camper on site during the week. They only charge for the nights you are there and $15 for the week to keep the electric on while you are not there.

Mike


----------



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

Do they mix margaritas on the other side of the snack bar?


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

sydmeg1012 said:


> Do they mix margaritas on the other side of the snack bar?


Now THAT'S a great idea!!!!


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

No they don't - that would make it an exceptional campground. But we usually have the blender readily accesible with the proper ingredients for margarita's and stawberry daquiri's at our site. Ask Jerry (sydmeg1012) or clarkely, you won't run us out of beer either.

Mike


----------



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

mikenkristipa said:


> No they don't - that would make it an exceptional campground. But we usually have the blender readily accesible with the proper ingredients for margarita's and stawberry daquiri's at our site. Ask Jerry (sydmeg1012) or clarkely, you won't run us out of beer either.
> 
> Mike


I can vouch for that.....as far as I remember


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Wait Clarke! My daughter asked a brilliant question! Just how does she pay for her snack if she's wearing a bikini and can't carry cash? Hmmm????


----------



## roo camper (Sep 17, 2008)

going there in Sept I believe for NFL weekend, looks nice


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

JerseyGirl86 said:


> Wait Clarke! My daughter asked a brilliant question! Just how does she pay for her snack if she's wearing a bikini and can't carry cash? Hmmm????


you can carry it over.............they have a money dryer in there









you can take your cooler to the pool..................and they have recyclable bins around for your soda







cans


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

clarkely said:


> Wait Clarke! My daughter asked a brilliant question! Just how does she pay for her snack if she's wearing a bikini and can't carry cash? Hmmm????


you can carry it over.............they have a money dryer in there









you can take your cooler to the pool..................and they have recyclable bins around for your soda







cans
[/quote]

I showed this place to the kids and of course the snack bar is the main reason they want to go....but your suggestion for Jellystone sounds just a bit better. That pillow they have is over the top! I'm trying to convince Mike to make a week of it and go to both. Jellystone has a great package if you go 4 days thru the week. It's like giving you a free night!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

JerseyGirl86 said:


> Wait Clarke! My daughter asked a brilliant question! Just how does she pay for her snack if she's wearing a bikini and can't carry cash? Hmmm????


you can carry it over.............they have a money dryer in there









you can take your cooler to the pool..................and they have recyclable bins around for your soda







cans
[/quote]

I showed this place to the kids and of course the snack bar is the main reason they want to go....but your suggestion for Jellystone sounds just a bit better. That pillow they have is over the top! I'm trying to convince Mike to make a week of it and go to both. Jellystone has a great package if you go 4 days thru the week. It's like giving you a free night!
[/quote]

Well if you are at Jellystone 8/20 or 8/21 we will be rolling in 8/20 in the afternoon, along with 5 other SOB families and the outbacker family that is going is sydmeg1012 ...........If you stay the weekend we will be doing "seafood Steamer saturday"..............hopefully we will catch up to you all...........


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

clarkely said:


> Wait Clarke! My daughter asked a brilliant question! Just how does she pay for her snack if she's wearing a bikini and can't carry cash? Hmmm????


you can carry it over.............they have a money dryer in there









you can take your cooler to the pool..................and they have recyclable bins around for your soda







cans
[/quote]

I showed this place to the kids and of course the snack bar is the main reason they want to go....but your suggestion for Jellystone sounds just a bit better. That pillow they have is over the top! I'm trying to convince Mike to make a week of it and go to both. Jellystone has a great package if you go 4 days thru the week. It's like giving you a free night!
[/quote]

Well if you are at Jellystone 8/20 or 8/21 we will be rolling in 8/20 in the afternoon, along with 5 other SOB families and the outbacker family that is going is sydmeg1012 ...........If you stay the weekend we will be doing "seafood Steamer saturday"..............hopefully we will catch up to you all...........
[/quote]

Do the Ryan's still own Jellystone? Just curious....

Sounds like a great weekend - we have a wedding to go to on Saturday. Two good trips going on that weekend - yours and Mike's to Oak Creek..ughhh...we have a wedding to go to in the evening and not sure what time it will be over..... We live about 20min from Jellystone!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

rdvholtwood said:


> Wait Clarke! My daughter asked a brilliant question! Just how does she pay for her snack if she's wearing a bikini and can't carry cash? Hmmm????


you can carry it over.............they have a money dryer in there









you can take your cooler to the pool..................and they have recyclable bins around for your soda







cans
[/quote]

I showed this place to the kids and of course the snack bar is the main reason they want to go....but your suggestion for Jellystone sounds just a bit better. That pillow they have is over the top! I'm trying to convince Mike to make a week of it and go to both. Jellystone has a great package if you go 4 days thru the week. It's like giving you a free night!
[/quote]

Well if you are at Jellystone 8/20 or 8/21 we will be rolling in 8/20 in the afternoon, along with 5 other SOB families and the outbacker family that is going is sydmeg1012 ...........If you stay the weekend we will be doing "seafood Steamer saturday"..............hopefully we will catch up to you all...........
[/quote]

Do the Ryan's still own Jellystone? Just curious....

Sounds like a great weekend - we have a wedding to go to on Saturday. Two good trips going on that weekend - yours and Mike's to Oak Creek..ughhh...we have a wedding to go to in the evening and not sure what time it will be over..... We live about 20min from Jellystone!
[/quote]

Yes i believe they do!!

Off to coach soccer..............


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

clarkely said:


> Wait Clarke! My daughter asked a brilliant question! Just how does she pay for her snack if she's wearing a bikini and can't carry cash? Hmmm????


you can carry it over.............they have a money dryer in there









you can take your cooler to the pool..................and they have recyclable bins around for your soda







cans
[/quote]

I showed this place to the kids and of course the snack bar is the main reason they want to go....but your suggestion for Jellystone sounds just a bit better. That pillow they have is over the top! I'm trying to convince Mike to make a week of it and go to both. Jellystone has a great package if you go 4 days thru the week. It's like giving you a free night!
[/quote]

Well if you are at Jellystone 8/20 or 8/21 we will be rolling in 8/20 in the afternoon, along with 5 other SOB families and the outbacker family that is going is sydmeg1012 ...........If you stay the weekend we will be doing "seafood Steamer saturday"..............hopefully we will catch up to you all...........
[/quote]

Do the Ryan's still own Jellystone? Just curious....

Sounds like a great weekend - we have a wedding to go to on Saturday. Two good trips going on that weekend - yours and Mike's to Oak Creek..ughhh...we have a wedding to go to in the evening and not sure what time it will be over..... We live about 20min from Jellystone!
[/quote]

Yes i believe they do!!

Off to coach soccer..............
[/quote]

Wow! they have been there for awhile and have done a lot of upgrades. That's great. What site will you be in? Maybe will stop by....


----------

